# Is this normal behaviour?



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Ralph is very attached to me. It was endearing at first but now feels a bit suffocating. He gets upset when I leave him. When putting him in the crate at night he barks/whines for 5-10 mins approximately. Then he quietens down and sleeps all night usually. If I leave him in the crate to go out he whines and barks but obviously I've no idea how long for. Her is always quiet when I come back.

We have a stairgate on the kitchen door so he can be left in the kitchen if I am busy elsewhere. When I leave him behind it, whether or not there are other people in the kitchen with him, he barks and whines. He only does this with me though. He usually gives up and goes to lay down so it's not too bad. I have always been consistent with him and don't reward his whining and barking with attention.

He follows me around constantly (which I think is true for most dogs and their owners) but it's only me. Today we took him on the beach and my daughter wanted to hold his lead (with me walking with them) but he's not happy unless I am holding the lead. My husband tried to take him for a walk and he wouldn't go without me. My husband jokes about it but it's not funny. I want him to love all of us. I want him to play with the children but he won't unless I am there. He won't go out in the garden with my husband if I am indoors. He won't eat his food unless I am in the kitchen. 

Also today we put his crate in the car boot for him to travel in (previously he has been on the passenger seat uncrated) and he howled and whined and barked for most of the journey. 

I work on a Monday and Tuesday and my mum and her partner come to look after him and he is fine with them but when I return he becomes attached to me again. I don't know what to do 

He's not happy really unless he is with me. Is this separation anxiety or normal behaviour for a puppy?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Perfectly normal. Max was the same and still is to a certain extent at 10 months. Really annoyed my Grandson cos he wants to run with him, but he wouldn't go. We have bought a collar to stop him pulling and it's worked for Jake taking him out too. If I go out he sits on my slippers. Right now he is by my side watching The Voice. If I go to the loo he will follow. They do get more independent as time goes on.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine are the same way. We had hoped when Willow came she would attach to my hubby, but no dice. They will go for walks with someone else but if I am there they have to be with me. They fight over my lap even if there are other people in the room to sit with. They are fine with my parents all week, but once I get home I have two shadows. 
(If I go to the girls room they are both right there pressed against the door when I get out )
It is not like they don't love everyone else because they really do, but they want me with in eye sight at all times when I am home. For me, I not only don't mind but I love it. 
My boys are usually off doing their own thing (14 and 20 years old) and Jake and Willow are my whole life.(as I am sure you can tell from my way too many posts and photos) I love being with them. I can't wait to get home to see them. Everything we do is with them and it really does make everything better  
My hubby and I never got to have children of our own. We had a miscarriage right before we got Jake so they are our kids. (Cesar would not approve ) And what wonderful kids they have turned out to be. 
I am sure Ralph will get less clingy as he gets older or maybe you need another poo  Jake got a bit less when Willow came.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ringo fusses incessantly if I am not with him. He will not settle at all, so if I have to confine him and remain elsewhere in the house I just have to listen to him whine and yelp and basically sound heartbroken. It's annoying, but I guess it's not killing him and he knows how to shut up if he wants to lol


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is a major clingon!! Cute for the most part but it can get annoying sometimes! She follows me everywhere and cries if I close a door and she can't get to me.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am afraid that's cockapoos for you. Mine follow me everywhere around the house and always have. They see me as their pack leader and they want to stick with me at all times. I find it endearing and it doesnt bother me one bit. They are perfectly fine when I am not there and will happily be with my daughter or hubby and they go to daycare and kennels with no problems.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Enjoy the love - nothing else will love you the way that your 'poo does!
How old is your daughter? We always have treats on the side in the kitchen and my daughter has a little dog treat bag that she can wear when we are out - that way the dogs are always keen to go to her! Food is a great way to a dog's heart.
She likes to do training with them and I encourage it. She is 10 now, but she has grown up with dogs and at 2 she could do a good impersonation of Barbara Woodhouse!
All the children have always been roped in to help with feeding, brushing etc...
That said the dogs still prefer me.
Lucky, lucky me


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

When putting him in the crate at night he barks/whines for 5-10 mins approximately. Then he quietens down and sleeps all night usually. If I leave him in the crate to go out he whines and barks but obviously I've no idea how long for. Her is always quiet when I come back.
We have a stairgate on the kitchen door so he can be left in the kitchen if I am busy elsewhere. When I leave him behind it said:


> I could have written that post for you - Jenson is slightly better outside though. Your Dog magazine has a feature on dogs that are very needy. Not read it yet though. If I find anything interesting I will post.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Ah, so normal Cockapoo behaviour then. I feel a bit better now. I will try and embrace it! It is lovely, I just always feel so guilty for leaving him and hate to think he is unhappy when I'm not there.


----------

